# NP-22, By Norinco



## Sachal (Aug 7, 2009)

Can any body tell me sth about NORINCO'S NP-22?


----------



## tap45 (Jul 6, 2011)

NP22 is a Chinese clone of legendary Sig P226 pistol, exported by Norinco.

BASIC SPECS

Model: NP22
Manufacturer: Norinco, China
Caliber: 9x19 mm Parabellum
Dimensions: 196x140x37 mm
Barrel: 112 mm
Weight(unloaded): 780 grams (875 with magazine)
Capacity: 15 rounds
Sight Radius: 159 mm
Slide: Steel
Frame: Aluminum Alloy
Sights: Fixed three dot sights.
Trigger Pull: DA….. 6-7.5 daN, SA…… 2-3 daN
Finish: Matte blue slide and black frame.

from: The Gun Forum
REVIEW & RANGE REPORT > NORINCO NP22


----------

